# my first Co2 enriched Aquascape



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

Well guys what do they say about ideas nothing lasts past first scrutiny or some bs like that.

Well went by aquatic store today and i found a piece of driftwood I just couldn't resist. I love the shape and looks of it and best of all it was only 30 bucks for this huge piece.

Below are several pics from different angles. it is 31 inches Long, 13 inches High, and 6" wide and was only $30 like I said.

Now I could definitely use some ideas for a layout as I haven't really done an all out aqua-scape and so have limited imagination.

I took some photos from different angles of my wood and even turned it upside down to see how would look that way.

My tank is a 75 gallon and my regulator showed up today it is a concoa twin stage.

so far here are the parts I have ordered since this is my first setup like this i'm going slow so as to get proper parts. someone said I don't want to use a diffuser because i was told i will lose too much Co2 and that I want to use something called a reactor that breaks bubbles up better.

so far here is what I have ordered:

Concoa Dual Stage Gas Regulator Assy Model: 4122331-580

Milwaukee Instruments MA955 Solenoid Valve for Co2 Dosing

DICI Professional Aquarium CO2 Bubble Counter w/ Check Valve



I dont know much about reactors etc but came across this one and was wondering if it would be what I want

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+27696+3747+24117&pcatid=24117

Bump:































































Bump: I will be using Miracle-Gro 72986510 Organic Choice Potting Mix for my soil mix with a 2" cap of Black Beauty Medium Blasting Media.

what I am not sure about is that there are 2 different bags the second one ppl say they use and the first no one said anything about. I can find the first one but not the first. the difference to me is second shows veggies on it and the first shows flowers.



















Bump: Ok I have a list of some of the plants I would like to use in this layout, but i have to figure out where to get them from and what I can afford as i do not know how much a setup of plants will cost.

L aquatica
Ambulia (Limnophila)
Rotala 'Bonsai'
Dwarf saggitaria
Anubias sp. ‘Petite’
Ludwigia palustris
Limnophila hippuridoides
Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'
Hygrophila pinnatifida
_Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'_
Japanese Takashi Amano

I dont know if use all of them but those are what I am looking at right now. any suggestions always welcome


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Since no one has commented yet... first off, welcome to the forum! Great place to learn information and see some cool tanks!

The wood looks pretty cool, it's nice that it's already mounted to slate like that. I'd say you gotta get some moss and some ferns/anubias attached to that bad boy. (Or some buce plants if you're feeling like spending more money, haha)

I don't have experience with the reactor, seems like a good thing though. I just use an inline diffuser on my tanks so it helps distribute the CO2 fairly efficiently. But my tank is at largest half the volume of yours, haha. You got a nice high quality regulator though, so you're set with that. Are you getting a big CO2 tank, like 10 lbs or more? Otherwise you're probably going to be filling it every month. 

The potting soils look like they're the same thing, you could check the product descriptions I suppose. One might just be a new packaging or something. Lots of people have real nice tanks run with dirt substrates.

The plant selection looks pretty good overall. If you're unsure of the scaping aspect of things, the best place to start is the simplest. Doing the levels of plants: background, mid-ground, and foreground. So tall stems like the limnophilas and ludwigias in the back, mid ground plants like the ammania bonsai and AR mini, then the lower plants like the dwarf sag and HC in the front. Then just get the wood somewhere, probably poking out between the stems in back. Learning how the plants grow will be the first step in scaping, understanding how big they get and how fast they grow, is what I mean. Example: HC grows low and slow while the ludwigias are usually considered weeds in the wild and will grow very rapidly. They will also reach to the surface and spread easily. You can look into "dutch" style tanks just to get an idea of what plants are placed where within the aquarium.

Other things to consider with a big, planted tank will be light and ferts. You're doing soil, which will be a great start, but ferts in the water column for plants like the anubias will be beneficial. So are you planning on dosing fertilizers? And what light(s) do you have? You will need fairly intense lighting to get the HC to spread out rather than reach vertically. Higher intensity lighting will also bring out the colors in the red plants, that coupled with CO2 levels.

As far as acquiring plants, forums are probably your best bet. People are selling plant packages on here all the time. And there are plenty of sale threads that have many of the plants you listed on there. It'll just be a matter of getting enough of them, haha. I typically have great experiences buying plants off members on here, and I would say I've never had an outright "bad" experience. Just get them from people with several ratings and you'll be good to go.

Hope my long response helps, haha.


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks that's most helpful. I have had low tech no co2 for the last year to see if i can do plants and my plants grow like crazy. I have an amazon sword was like 2 to 3 inches tall when I put it in it is now abt 20 inches tall and takes up half the tank. it has had like 50 babies over the year that was enough to put several in my 10 and 20 gallon tanks for nice cover and i've given away abt 30 of them to local guys. my crypts have had a bunch of babies too that's using root tabs and seachem ferts.

so I am satisfied I can do this. Here are the ferts I will be dosing for those that take it from the water table:

http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizer.html

My lighting when I originally set it up I went onto the Barr report site and did some research on all this and that lighting thing (cant remember what they called it the strength etc) mine come in at the higher end of medium lighting almost to high lighting, that is why I dont have any of the super high light required plants in there most are low and medium light requirements but I am sure theres a couple high light plants I can put in there.

I am thinking before tearing the tank down, because of the fish, I will put the wood and rocks and prescape it to figure out my ground, wood, and rock layout so I have it figured out so I can get it tore down and put back up in one day so not to kill the bacteria off in my canister and not have fish in 5 gal buckets for so very long.


----------



## fish jihad (Mar 1, 2014)

Flooney, your off to a great start. I like the driftwood angle in the first pic. That angle leads the eye left to right, the natural motion for westerners. 
Your lights and ferts seem in order.

The dirt just needs to be manure free and organic. The organic doesnt have additives that can muck up a tank. I just set up my first dirted tank and so far no problems. 

If you have any more specific questions ill keep an eye on this thread


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

I was wondering if this had really narrow leaves *Sagittaria subulata (Narrow Leaf Sag)* I want a longer grass for the back corner that has really fine leaves on it similar to hair grass so that it makes a nice place for baby fish but also sways with the current giving a relaxing type look. my tank is like 21 inches tall and this seems that it grows to 8 inches I am assuming it would keep growing but even if it stops would work too at 8 inches

Bump: BTW I got my tank stand shelves added so wifes happy lol and got 3 bags of the miracle grow organic potting mix, and some white rocks from by the river they use to keep bank erosion to minimum I will clean them off and boil them tomorrow and do a vinegar test tomorrow but I have used rocks from there before. so i need to figure out from my list what plants I can afford right now and those that dont require co2 immediately and get ready to set it up and for now use liquid co2 to get them started while i get the rest of my co2 assembly in.

I know i should wait but the aquarium substrate is getting old and with several huge loads of baby fish its getting a smell to it and she wants me to change it soon.


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

thanks fish jihad appreciate any help, suggestions, or input i can get from anyone. I want to hopefully by the weekend be doing a prelayout setup to get the feel how I want to set it up will post some pics later in the week


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

I can't see the pictures? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

might be your browser settings they show up on mine


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

First off, welcome to the forum. Second, that's an awesome looking piece of wood. But anyways I just had some quick input. For your co2, look into a cerges reactor. You will have to build it yourself but it's super easy. They are the best hands down. I ran a reactor similar to the one in the link you put up. My tank looked like a freshly poured cup of sprite, I swear I could hear it fizz. Upgraded to a cerges reactor and the difference is amazing. Tank has almost no bubbles at all and I cut way back on my co2 usage. I hope this helps a little. You should be able to find plans for the reactor on the forum. If not, just Google it. Good luck with the tank.


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

thanks I have seen a few dyi reactors but they always look more like a diffusor than a reactor. so ill look the one you mentioned up

thanks

Bump: I found this but the pics are all missing. and it says inline is that after the canister because I dont want to go pbefore canister because I have read a lot of things about canister cavitating and impellers being dmged and I dont want that

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=110100


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes that is the build thread. Didn't know that the pics were taken down. There are some pics online that give you an idea how it should look. Let me try to get some pics of mine and figure out what I used. It does need to be on the return side of your canister filter. Doesn't matter as much with a sump system.


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

So you will need a whirlpool whole house water filter with the built in diverter valve on top (allows for air bleed off). One 3/4 inch pipe nipple, doesn't have to be very long. Maybe an inch or so. Two 1 inch to 3/4 pvc reducers, threaded female on the 3/4 side, male slip on the 1 inch side. Two 3/4 inch to filter tubing inside diameter barbed nipples. A 1 inch tee fitting with threaded half inch fitting on the side. Also a half inch to 3/8 threaded reducer and a 3/8 to 1/4 inch barbed nipple. Finally, a piece of pic pipe (believe it's one inch diameter; needs to fit snugly into the hole in the bottom of the cap on the whirlpool canister), get about 18 inches. 

Assemble the tee fitting, the 1 to 3/4 inch reducers, the 3/4 inch pipe nipple, one of the 3/4 to tubing I.d. size barbed fittings, and the 1/4 barbed fitting and reducer into one unit. You will need pvc glue and Teflon tape for this. This assembly goes on the inlet side of the whirlpool unit.

The piece of pic pipe goes into the center hole in the cap of the whirlpool unit. It needs to reach almost to the bottom of the chamber on the whirlpool unit. You want a gap of about 1/2-3/4 of an inch between the pipe and the bottom of the lower of half the whirlpool unit. 

The final barbed fitting goes on the outlet side of the whirlpool unit.

Unfortunately I can't get any good pics of my reactor for reference because it's submerged in my sump for the most part (don't have room for it anywhere else). There are some good pictures on both Bing and Google to give you an idea what it should look like when it's finished.

I hope this helps with your project. Feel free to im me if you have any questions.


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

thanks ill read it over good tomorrow had my entire room tore down today to put a piece carpet down then had to put tv stuff and computer back together just finished.

Ok so this reactor is made with some big honking piece of water filter and I can hook it up after my canister. which sounds good cause I dont want anything before canister due to the cavitation and wear on the impeller.

Bump: where do you get a 3/4 inch to a barb nipple at I wouldn't expect that be something common a local store would carry

Bump: what is PIC pipe and abt how much does the whole thing cost to make?


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry, stupid autocorrect. It's pvc pipe. The barbed fitting should be available at most hardware stores. It has a male threaded fitting on one end and a barbed fitting on the other. Same with the rest of the stuff. Home depot or Lowe's should have all of it. I'm gonna say somewhere around $40 to build the whole thing. All the miscellaneous parts will be cheap. The most expensive piece will be the filter assembly.


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

ok thanks i did a google images search and saw the setup for this. I notice a lot of them use a course filter material at end of inner pipe to break things up even more


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

Ok got the filter today to make a cerges reactor, it has threaded 3/4" inlet and outlet on it, pressure relief, and diverter for cleaning. was 24.95 at meynards. also has the clear body. now none they had there had a sleeve inside where I could fit the pvc but I can use silicone in there for it.

Now I need to get the fittings but not sure exactly what5 to get. since this has 3/4 in threaded intake and exit I know that much but why 1" stuff wouldnt 3/4" pipe etc be just as good with out all the reducing etc?


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

now I am using an ehim classic 600 2217 canister and it says the tube size is 12/16 would I still use a 1/2 inch nipple or should I go with something different sized for my intake and outake?


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

You can use 3/4 piping on all of it for the injector assembly. Mine was built with the one inch to slow down the flow a little bit. For the tubing, you may have to switch to another type of tubing..


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

so then just go with 1/2" nipples and change tubing if i need to on my canister


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

Unless you can find nipples that will fit the tubing. If your canister filter has the ribbed tubing you will have to change it anyways. A soft vinyl is the best. Don't get the reinforced stuff, it's to thick.


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

naw its not ribbed its just green vinyl tubing

Bump: I found nother nice plant might get tonight Limnophila aromatica


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

Shouldn't have any problems with the tubing then. You can heat it a little to make it stretch if you have to.


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

i checked the price of tanks today they want 85 for a 5 lb and 130 for a 10 lb at sj smith and abt 20 bucks to fill so i need to save mennies for that now good thing its snowing I have 2 driveways to do that gives me abt 50 bucks and they say we getting another 3-5 inches march 3rd lol. wished it would warm up I want to get some plants and get this tank switched over. tomorrow I will go get the fittings and make this critter. 

now I see some ppl use bio balls to help break up the bubbles more where do they co in the center of the 1" tube that goes down the canister center?


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

The bio balls are not really needed. The cerges reactor relies on pressure more than anything. It keeps the co2 suspended in then chamber until it dissolves into the water column. The bio balls just make it harder to clean.


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

ok i was wondering how it worked as it looks like there is just one hole in the top of the canister and was wondering how it went in and out the same hole rofl


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

Ok today I took back the osmocote i got yesterday and went to true value and got some osmocote plus and saved 3 bucks because the OC+ was on sale for 9 bucks. I also grabbed a couple Bell clamps to hold my reactor up


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

ok built my reactor today. took pics as I assembled it in case anyone else wants to build one. I am using 3/4" pvc and have 1" pvc for a inner downspout I need to silicone in place.




























Bump:


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

The reactor looks pretty good. The only thing missing is the down spout inside. The hole in the center of the cap should be just about right to take a piece of one inch pvc pipe. The pipe needs to reach almost all the way to the bottom. You need to leave a gap in between the pipe and the bottom of the clear chamber. Water should enter from a small hole off to the side by the inlet for the reactor. The original design for these filter canisters requires them to push the water through the filter media. Just add the downpipe and it will be ready to rock.


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

i have the 1 inch down pipe it is like 1/4 inch from that raised piece in the bopttom the clear filter cover


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Still can't see any picture:/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

it has to be a setting in yer browser cause they showing fine here


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Found out what is going on! My phone app does not like to show the pictures In this thread for some reason, so I hit settings on the app and changed it to web view instead of the phone view and It showed. Strange that this thread is the only one I can't see the pictures when using the app. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

yer phone doesnt like me boo hoo hoo


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

:,( sorry about that my phone can be a real ***** some times


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

lol thats no problem as long as you can see them now is all that matters


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

My apologies, didn't see it in the pics you posted so I made an assumption. And I guess you know what they say about assuming. You make yourself look like the first three letters. &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

naw JM you still good rofl I don't have the downspout in any them pics yet I just hadn't installed it yet been busy babysitting and trying to find a loaner tank so I can set mine up. fortunately some kind soul offered me a 55 gal tank and stand for free and said I could keep it they didn't have room in their small house. lol wife rolled her eyes last night said I better get you some more dirt next time I am out roflmao.

so they supposed to call today I hope and set something up for me to go get it. then I will pump water from my 75 into the 55 and move plants and decors over to the 55 so everything stays wet and keeps my bacteria healthy then move my fish and hook the canister to the 55. so once I am done cleaning and setting up the 75 can move stuff back and some of the water back and it should stay cycled just like i just did a water change. might need to run a day or two to fully cycle again but it will be good to go. plus then I can take my time and if takes several days to set up thats fine. I just need some cash for plants now and my co2 bottle but none my plants in list require co2 so I can always work on that just need to get my plants so they can start growing.


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

well got me a new power strip today it is 42 inches long and will allow me to organize behind the scenes so everything isnt crowded together. I got it at Lowes for 29 bucks and has a built in circuit breaker


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

That thing is awesome. I need to get one for myself. May wait for awhile though. Been turning over the idea of moving back to California. That takes priority over the tanks right now. May go back to saltwater if I move. Just a lot more enjoyable for me.


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

yea its almost as long as my cabinet so it turns out perfect


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

well my gel caps came in today got 1 root tab made only 499 more to go ))

Bump: BTW the lady giving me the 55 gal sold her 15 that was blocking it so her hubby has the storage keys so maybe later tonight or tomorrow I can get the tank and hopefully get started
at least this slows me down and forces me to take my time and think things over. I still need to figure how to make a nice mound that wont sag down over time


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

well 15 down 485 to go


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

well took abt 4 hrs but 500 gelcaps filled now i got enough root tabs for a day or two lol


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

Make sure you push those deep into the substrate. I had problems with them pushing up to the surface when they softened up. I've heard of people using pieces of plastic containers to help hold slopes. Never tried it myself though. I guess you just cut them up into decent sized squares and shove them in a few inches apart from each other. I believe the cupped side faces up. I'm going to try it in the ten gallon I have when I get around to doing something with it.


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

thanks right now still waiting for person to contact me to go pick up the 55 gal so i can get plants and fish moved so i can start


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

well got the back painted on the 55 holding tank and in place and wife likes where it is so now she wants me to put the 75 planted there. soo today ill have to spend straightening and moving the room around and find a temp place for the 55 til i get the fish from 75 in it so I can move the 75 and then i can start my rescaping. go figure lol leave it to the wife to change things around at least she is waiting until I had to empty it to move it.


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

moved my crypts over to holding tank and pulled amazon sord just had to take this pic of it the leaves are 19" long and the roots are 12" long. This was only like a 4 inch tall trimming from a buddys plant last OCT


----------



## OhioTank (Mar 11, 2015)

If you are still looking for a CO2 reactor I may be able to help. I have been the diffuser route and sins like the bubbles in the tank so I tried a verges style but with a whole home filter and I still had some bubbles, I then build a 20 inch one out of PVC pipe that was still verges style but i added a venturi to make sure no air collected at the top and the larger size tube allowed 100 percent CO2 to be dissolved so not one bubble in the tank, it cost me a whopping $38 to build.


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

thanks I got mine built already i posted pics as i built it on last page think it was.

ok guys update. got my fish moved to other tank and today got my 75 cleaned up and the back painted black. so since i moved it for the wife while it was tore down I need to put the stuff back in my cabinet and start my scape layout. I got a couple small plastic baskets to hide in the substrate to help hold the hill height up as had been suggested to me. so I will try and lay out a couple different things and post some pics. I have my driftwood and some nice white rocks i think similar is called midwest or northern holeyrock as it has sea fossils in it and a bunch of pits and holes and even some glittery which im told is quartz or something. anyways I put ton vineagar on it and it didnt fizzle so its not limestone


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

ok ppl have asked me what I use to paint the back of my tanks. I use gloss black laytex because it covers good and also you can basically peel it off if you sell the aquarium, change colors etc.

I use this paint and it is $3.65 for a half pint. 1/2 pint will barely do a 75 gal tank with a nice thick coat so any bigger than a 48" x 21" area you might get a pint.


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

I took a few pics of my driftwood and rocks placed in my tank. I have a couple plastic baskets I am going to use to stick into the substrate and cover so my hills don't degrade. I also put my rocks in the tank but I have no idea where I want to place them as of yet. Wife likes the driftwood on the lower basket so it will go on that and the green on in the other corner so there is a nice rise there.

any suggestions or ideas are more than welcome as I haven't done anything remotely like this before and so probably don't have an eye for it yet.





































Bump:



























Bump:


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

ok I put my potting mix in and set my driftwood up. I have some rocks in the corner as a reference until wife gets home with truck so I can get my substrate cap out which will partially submerge some of those rocks and I will add few more making a rock pile and hiding a pleco cave in it so it will look like a cave opening in the rocks. I also have a driftwood branch or partial stump piece I may put in by the rocks but they are in holding tank atm and I want to wait til I get my cap on so I can place them as I vision them


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

swapped cars with wife so now have the substrate cap on and I think once the plants are in and the other driftwood piece gets in it will look great once grown out


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

added water today. laid out some plastic inside then filled and the water came out little cloudy but really clear. I had 1 problem though and that was my driftwood even with the slate decided to float so I had to move 2 rocks over to weight it down foe a few weeks until it is waterlogged. I will get a coup0le more rocks to replace the ones I moved as these rocks look pretty good next to the wood I will just have to do some shifting around of them to get the right looks. I also noticed when the wood came up the potting mix had some stuff float but didn't muddy the water so that's a big relief. I now have my submersible pump in the tank with a bottle attached to the bottom stuff with filter floss to polish the water for a couple days. I still need to figure out how i can afford some plants now lol but wife is happy the tank is moved and cleaned up for her.


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

Looking good so far. Still love that driftwood. Definitely going to be following this build.


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

thanks will get more rock this weekend have to walk down to the river only 3 blocks away then I need plants rofl wife says not this week have to wait bills come first

Bump: ill see if some local has some s repens and those baby tear looking things and get my ground cover going maybe I can work out swap or something


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

ok I got some more rock this weekend and it has been 4 days I have a little tannins in water but not bad. I did water tests today and they the exact same as it always is so im good to go. I need to come up with water hardness test as I would like to find out how hard my water is or maybe I can take it somewhere for testing?


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

well tomorrow is March Madness in Des Moines Iowa and I have a 3 hr drive but have some plants waiting for me.

I will be getting some

peacock moss
xmas moss
creeping moss
curly dwarf swords
Dwarf Sag
a val 
green and red rotalas
a couple nice stems of Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'
petite anubias

I already have some cryptocoryne petchii planted 
and someone sending me 10 stems of Sunset Hygrophilia

I might be able to get more plants there as I still need S.repens and some other stuff and also looking at possibly getting some Buce if he has it there I want to add 
Bucephalandra Copper
Bucephalandra Pink Lady
Bucephalandra Kedagang

I know right now its nothing super fancy for plants but figure since first CO2 enriched ill start with some simple plants and see how they do as I will have a 55 g to do next but will wait until this one gets going. it will start without the CO2 while I try to raise the cash for a CO2 bottle


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

Ok guys am planting posting pics of plants i got and the tank. its hard to see all my sag in the tank as its so small pieces it is almost under the substrate but i am ASSuming that as it gets going it will come out of the substrate and grow. this my first time trying to really do a lawn and some these pieces so small if I dont push them down it will float away

Bump: S Repens only had these 3 teensy pieces but man nice roots. planted them among my rocks for ground cover there










Bump:


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

Anubias sp. ‘Petite’










Bump: The Hell if I know what they are plants. I put them at base of driftwood

Note was told they are thin leaf red rotalas by supplier




















Bump: I am thinking the Hell if I know plant is Limnophila hippuridoides


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

Dwarf Saggitaria

Hard to see some is just under the substrate because so small but abt 1 inch apart





































Bump: well finished the sag from that batch supposedly Kody added some in the bag of plants i got from him. Also added some water so my plants stay wet


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

ok i planted some of this scattered as temp so it can grow out and I can identify it and see where I want to place it. wont be bad moving it as it will be just a small root area early on. 

First up looks like some jungle val I just put that in back corner by the rocks will be nice there and I will keep it trimmed just below the water line be good for fry to hide in.











next some green thing lol green rotalas











Next looks like my Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'










Next looks like broad leaf red rotalas










next have some more reddish plants but not sure what these are they different than the reineckii










some green thing lol I hope I am not getting to technical for you guys when describing the plants rofl










now some kind of grass looks like little spiders to me lol it is really dwarf sword


----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

What I still Need when I get some money up


limnophila aquatica sp.- dwarf
Rotala 'Bonsai'
Ludwigia palustris
Limnophila hippuridoides
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Eleocharis Parvula
rotala 'mini butterfly'
rotala wallichii
staurogyne repens
Microsorum pteropus "Needle Leaf"
rotala sp 'green'
lobelia cardinalis
Bucephalandra Copper
Bucephalandra Kedagang
Bucephalandra Pink Lady 

and maybe

Bucephalandra Kayu Lapis 1

Bump: Now a look at the tank as it sits waiting to grow. I still need to add moss later just boiling my hut I will be attaching it to





































Bump: and my hut I will be attaching moss on top of so it will grow out and cover the hut


----------

